# Biker Babes Birthday..How Did We Miss It?



## Maximowitz (Jan 15, 2010)

We should hang our heads in collective shame. It was BB's birthday on the 10th and not one thread of congratulations.

Not many people know this but Maria invented the left handed sausage, the cordless extension cord, dehydrated water and won the Nobel Prize for Extreme Cleverness at 7 years of age.

She is now 21.

*Happy Birthday Sweety!* (Belated)


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 15, 2010)

Right on, Maria! I've got three of those extension cords, myself!

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

You also did an outstanding job in the movie "Avatar"!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 15, 2010)

*Happy Birthday Biker Babe!*



TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Maria!

As once said 'Born To Be Mild'


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL thank you very much guys, no need to feel ashamed. 
*goes back to the lab to work on the super string theory, the quantum mech stuff and the collection of black holes, before feeding Schrödinger's cat his kibble and dealing with how to write a thank you-speech for this year's Academy Award For Most Spectacular Motorcycle Stunt* *giggles*


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas! I mean Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 16, 2010)

Jeez Maria, what a load of dunderheads mates we turned out to be, anyways, belated Happy Birthday wishes and may you enjoy lots more of then (not belated though)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2010)

What a bunch of insensative b******s we are!!





(Though I think the glitch with the calendar may have been the main issue...)

I sure hope you had a *Happy Birthday*, Maria!!

We'll make up for it next year with a double party, how about that?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

Terry wouldn't stop talking about how much he loved the Wildcat! It got me distracted and I forgot....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Before I join the lads and march along the path of shame....

*A BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!*

How's the work going with the diet water, brush for lefthanded people among others?


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy (belated) birthday Maria! 

..While you're in the lab, you couldn't invent a Christmas and birthday's where no-one expects presents and you don't have to meet up with rele's could ya? They'd sell like hot-cakes, I tell ya!


----------



## Maestro (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy birthday, BB.



A4K said:


> ..While you're in the lab, you couldn't invent a Christmas and birthday's where no-one expects presents and you don't have to meet up with rele's could ya? They'd sell like hot-cakes, I tell ya!



... Or a pill that could make men understand women and vice-versa ?


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2010)

Some things are just TOO much to ask..!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Happy birthday, BB.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Or a pill that could make men understand women and vice-versa ?


LMAO

Good luck with that one, buddy!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 16, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Happy birthday, BB.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Or a pill that could make men understand women and vice-versa ?



Thats next on the list after the DVD / CD re-winder !

Missed the birthday so let me be the first to say Happy Easter !!


----------



## imalko (Jan 16, 2010)

Joining the (late) congratulations. Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

a Belated Happy Birthday Maria!! Hope it was a good one...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tillykke med fodselsdagen min smukke pige!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday Maria, hope u got to have a good ride and some decent wine afterwards....



Colin said:


> min smukke pige!


lol...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2010)

*Happy Belated Birthday Maria and many many more to come !!!*


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Since we're at it....Happy Bithday for next year!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy B-Day, BB! Hope its a good one!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 16, 2010)

I think this thread is working out rather well.






Better be careful though, she'll expect presents next year.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

And since it'll be the first year... all the presents are on Paul.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 16, 2010)

Since its belated ; I don't suppose its too late to throw in a "Happy Birthday" myself. I hope it was a good one!
Derek


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy belated birthday, Maria!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2010)

I did it! I knew I'd be last to say Happy Birthday! Hope you had a good one Maria. Get yourself a tall, cool drink - Jan's buying!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 16, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Tillykke med fodselsdagen min smukke pige!



*wolf whistle* Thanks Colin!  

Guys - thanks a lot for all the greetings, zany ideas for things that I need to take care of and invent, and all. *curtsies* 

I had a nice, relaxed day. 
I had originally planned to invite a bunch of friends, but since my stupid back had been acting up all week, I decided to go for a quiet day instead. I'd rather have a quiet, nice relaxed day than having to munch even more painkillers than I already do, so: Peaceful and quiet was the order of the day.

My mom popped by in the morning to help me do the shopping for the dinner for Jørn and me - she just turned 81 and still has her driver's license, do I have to say that I'm proud of her - and of dad, who's as fit as an 83-year old can be? 
Anyway, I got the gift plus card from my parents, and a box of luxury chocolate and an envelope with a sweet card and some birthday money.
Mom and I did the shopping and mom drove me home, I had lunch and then a nap. *tilt*...zzzZZZzzz...
After that, I cleaned up the rest of the kitchen and living room, and set the table before Jørn arrived.

When Jørn got here, we had a good time getting the dinner ready together, and he gave me a book - Ida Tin: Direktøs (Translation: "Direc-chick"), and a drama-documentary-dvd, "Blekingegadebanden", about the danish terrorist group from Blekingegade (Blekinge street), who robbed a lot of banks, post offices and supported and got trained by PFLP in the 70's and early 80's, before they killed a police officer when robbing a post office in Copenhagen. After that, the whole case started rolling, and it actually still is somehow today, because no-one from the group has ever admitted to be the guy who fired the shot that killed the young police officer, Jesper Egtved-Hansen.

Book and dvd:







Flowers from Jørn, too:






And chocolate and card from my parents:






Anyway, Jørn and I made a pound of "hakkebøffer" (minced beef steak) with a pound of fried onions in creamy sauce with two pounds of boiled potatoes and cucumber salad, and almost ate it all. 
Only leftovers were a few potatoes, so we spent the rest of the evening, drinking coffee (- there wasn't room for the dessert - pancakes with ice cream - we were both stuffed to the brim with the main meal) watching funny videos on the computer, listening to good music and talking a lot.
Around 11 o'clock Jørn went home - he had to get up really early the next day, so he wanted to get at least 5 hours of sleep before going to work. 

So all in all it was a quiet day wich we enjoyed. 
The next day my leader and I bought ice cream for everone at work in the afternoon break, my leader's birthday was also on the 10th, so we were two birthday ladies together at work that day.
And on the 14th my mom celebrated her birthday, so it's been Big Birthday Week here. 
Friday I spent the last of my birthday money on Colin Heaton and Anne-Marie Lewis' book, "Night Fighters: Luftwaffe And Raf Air Combat Over Europe, 1939-1945", which has been translated into danish. Yay! 
I've got no problems with reading books in english, but it's nice to be able to read a book in one's own language. 
So all in all I've really enjoyed my birthday, and it's been a great week, now that I absolutely HAD to get older. Hmpf! Hmm, I might need to do something about that ageing thing, too, together with my other projects...


----------



## v2 (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday BB!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

No Hasegawa 1/48 Bf 109E with Galland figure?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 16, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> No Hasegawa 1/48 Bf 109E with Galland figure?



No. *pouts w. trembling lower lip* *extremely suppressed giggle*


----------



## kgambit (Jan 16, 2010)

A belated Happy Birthday Maria.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 16, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> No Hasegawa 1/48 Bf 109E with Galland figure?




Go on, let the moths out of your wallet and send her one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Will have to get the address first then....lmao!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 16, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Will have to get the address first then....lmao!




If there's one thing that kit should come with, it's a cigar!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

I hope that they molded in the cigar lighter!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey BB. This is probably too late, but happy birthday! Looked like it was a good one.


----------



## Pong (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy extremely belated B-Day Maria!


----------



## ontos (Jan 17, 2010)

" HAPPY BIRTHDAT MARIA" . many regards.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks again, guys. *curtsies*


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2010)

BB, my sincerest apologies for this very belated
Happie Burfdae!!

oh, and you've inspired me to invent too. I'm developing a convienance stire thats open for 25 hours, not just 24. I'm thinking I can squeeze another hour in there. Hmmmm, why not go for broke!! 26 hours!!! Back to the lab.....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 18, 2010)

How about an _inconvenience_ store that only opens for 5 minutes every day?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2010)

[email protected]! That one slipped by me!!


----------



## Torch (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy birthday BB


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 18, 2010)

Just caught this thread. Happy Birthday BB!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday Maria.. I'm a pretty sorry SOB, missed both the Birthday and this Happy Birthday thread all weekend.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 18, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> How about an _inconvenience_ store that only opens for 5 minutes every day?



Sorry, that one's been done already. Gary Larson dreamed it up:


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday, BikerBabe


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 28, 2010)

Another late bump.
Happy Birthday Maria.
Glad you had some time with family.


Wheels


----------



## seesul (Jan 28, 2010)

Ooops! Shame on us!
Happy B´Day Maria and many, many more to come...looking at your mum you got good family predisposition.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 28, 2010)

lol better late than never, eh?  
I appreciate your greetings, no matter how late, thanks.


----------

